# Help: Homemade security lights LED with motion detector.



## snowleopard (Jun 26, 2006)

I need temporary motion detector security lights for a home rehab project in a high crime area. It might be easier (and safer) to build battery powered LED lighting than to wire up commercial 120VAC lights to my ancient wiring.
My LED knowledge is out of date, but I'm thinking of a bunch of Luxeons, either doing it from scratch or converting some cheap flashlight, headlamp or other device. My first thought would be some cheap LED headlamps at Home Depot/Walmart that look like Luxeons. 
Is there a cheap commercial device (flashlight or headlamp) people would suggest converting?
Are there newer LEDs that make sense to use? Ideally it would be something that throws a moderately wide spot, perhaps LEDs with a reflector.
Should I scrap the LED and just modify an incandescent flashight?
Any ideas would be appreciated.
--Snowleopard (aka Walter)
Used to be on Candlepower forums as Walter from 2001.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got to wonder if the LEDs will have enough uumph to scare off a burglar. With 120 V AC you could put in a halogen spot or something and it'd be blindingly bright. LEDs are great for efficiency, but this situation doesn't seem to call for it. Also, if they steal your light, better they should steal some cheap incan, not Lux whatevers. How about going 12 volt and using cheap used car headlights?


----------



## snowleopard (Jun 30, 2006)

Ken_McE said: "I've got to wonder if the LEDs will have enough uumph to scare off a burglar. With 120 V AC you could put in a halogen spot or something and it'd be blindingly bright."
You're right, of course. I was just so snowed by how good LEDs have become in my several year absence that I didn't do the arithmatic -- one of my random 49 cent CFLs is 1600 lumens for 23 W and its not that bright for outdoor lighting vs 120 lumens for a Luxeon V. The 120 lumens is great for a flashlight/headlamp directed beam, but not much for a porch light.
Sorry for the slightly stupid question. I figure another 50 stupid questions and 50 wise answers from CPF and I'll be up to speed again.
Thanks -- Walter


----------

